# 3500 winch



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I got a super ATV winch about 3 months ago and put it on my bike, but the motor in my brute blew so i didnt get to test it. I got my bike running two weeks ago and put about 150 miles on it. I went to use my free spool friday to pull my cousins rincon home and it was locked up. I desided to see what was wrong today so i pulled the knob off and it was full of mud and sand. The bearing under the knob has no seal, its just open to all the dirt, sand and water. It would be an easy fix, put a small sealed bearing in place of the one thats there now.

I thought I would post and tell you about it so you could update it. Other than that I love the winch and will be buying one more soon. I can also post pics if you would like.


----------



## Kingsixx (Jul 9, 2011)

So let me see if I'm getting this right. You purchased this winch, which has the mechanics exposed to the elements which caused it NOT to work and you're willing to buy another one? Any other upsides to this thing that I may be missing?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Kingsixx said:


> So let me see if I'm getting this right. You purchased this winch, which has the mechanics exposed to the elements which caused it NOT to work and you're willing to buy another one? Any other upsides to this thing that I may be missing?


 
Well...they only about $114....I might be willing to pay a bit more for one that worked when I needed it though...


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

I fixed it by useing an old cv boot and making a seal. And yes, upside is I can buy 3 3500lb winches for the price of 1 warn 2500. $138 shipped to my door. And everything but the freespool works fine. I mint to post this in SuperATVs forum to let them know about the problem so they could fix it. Could one if the mods please move it?


----------



## Kingsixx (Jul 9, 2011)

Ok cool, as long as you make it work for ya then you're good.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah sometines sticking a high-dollar wench under the muck time and time again doesn't make sence either. Sounds like an easy fix though.


----------



## KidRock (Nov 19, 2010)

It took me 30 min to fix and it works as good as new now. If it's not updated when I get the next one I will fix it before I mount it,


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

KidRock said:


> It took me 30 min to fix and it works as good as new now. If it's not updated when I get the next one I will fix it before I mount it,


Thanks for the heads up I will look into that and have that issue resolved.


----------

